# Miniature Poodle Breeder in Canada Ghosted?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you tried calling ?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This would certainly be hard. I understand that you may not want to name this specific breeder, tho it is within forum rules to ask about a breeder by name, but we don't know who "else" to suggest without knowing who you've been in contact with. 

Dechi makes a good point. Have your communications with this breeder been by email only or have there been phone conversations also?


----------



## poodlesto (Dec 13, 2020)

No, I haven’t tried calling because all my correspondences with this breeder have been over email and they’ve been very responsive in this modal. Even when I initially reached out to them pre-pandemic they got back to me promptly over email. They even had time to update their websites saying puppies are no longer available after I sent them 2-3 emails during the month. 
This was a breeder that found on this forum from other threads as recommendations I believe. 
This was a breeder that found on this forum from other threads as recommendations I believe.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

There is a poodle owners of Ontario FB group that maintains a list of "approved" breeders in Ontario and Canada that specifies the variety. If you don't want to join but would like the list, message me and I can send you the pdf.


----------



## poodlesto (Dec 13, 2020)

Oonapup said:


> There is a poodle owners of Ontario FB group that maintains a list of "approved" breeders in Ontario and Canada that specifies the variety. If you don't want to join but would like the list, message me and I can send you the pdf.


I deleted my Facebook profile last year so I cannot join, however I would appreciate if you could send me the list. Thank you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

It would be discouraging to not be hearing back. I too recommend putting in a call. Especially if most of your contact was pre-covid. So many businesses and families have had changes during this time. If they changed their website perhaps it is a different person in charge now that doesn't know the whole history. Or someone may be ill, etc. Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If other people are calling the breeder, she’s busy with them and probably not paying attention to emails. I’m sure when the time comes to place puppies, most breeders prefer a real talk to exchanging emails. 

It’s easier for them to form an opinion on the people who want to adopt and their family. If I was a breeder, I would never place a puppy with someone I haven’t talked to.


----------

